# Rebooted my Zippered DTivo, now no telnet/web access - help



## beagle72 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi,

I recently setup a virgin 250gig HD with a Zipper 6.2 system. Activated the DVR with DirecTV and it seemed to be working fine -- TivoWebPlus, recording, even streaming with vserver. All good. Never once made a phone call -- activated DVR service by calling DTV and they did it over the sat in realtime.

In the bash shell, I typed 'reboot' to restart the tivo. I just wanted to reboot it to simulate a power on from scratch.

Now, the tivo rebooted. Live TV is playing right now. I can record and access Now Playing.

But I can't log back into the Tivo! Neither ports 23 nor 80 are responding, which seems to imply that neither the telnetd nor tivowebplus services are running.

I can successfully ping the Tivo's fixed IP address, so I know its network address has not changed and it is alive on the LAN.

What happened? And how can I get back in??

thanks
beagle


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

is this the 1st reboot since installing zipper?
If so then it sounds like your kernel replacement with a killhdinitrd kernel didn't take.
Were there any errors/oddities during the zipper process?


----------



## beagle72 (Jan 18, 2006)

Good thought! You may be right -- looking back at my files, I may have copied the wrong kernel to the zipper CD.

Question: I can get back into the Tivo HD by putting it back in my PC, booting the boot CD, mounting the partition, etc.

Would it be enough to replace to kernel with the correct one?

Or did the kernel hose the hacked install and I should wipe the drive and start Zipper from scratch?

thanks
beagle


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

beagle72 said:


> Good thought! You may be right -- looking back at my files, I may have copied the wrong kernel to the zipper CD.
> 
> Question: I can get back into the Tivo HD by putting it back in my PC, booting the boot CD, mounting the partition, etc.
> 
> ...


everything that isn't supposed to be there is gone, including the author file.
Rezipper. the 3.1.5 kernel is the one you want.


----------



## beagle72 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks again -- quick followup.

Bought the $5 PTV disc with the 3.1.5 kernel. The zipper docs say the kernel file is "VMLINUX_.GZ" and show it that way on the zipper CD. I extracted the PTV ISO and the kernel file for 3.1.5 is called "vmlinux.px.gz". Should I rename it to VMLINUX_.GZ to burn onto the zipper disc, or is it ok to leave it as .px.gz? Did a forum search and didn't find an answer.

-beagle


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the disc will read it either way I think


----------



## drewCC466 (Mar 25, 2007)

My Zippered sd-dvr40 with a dsr704 image all seemed to work well for a week then I lost all network access. The dvr40 is unsubbed and not hooked to any coax or phone. I only need it to MRV as I have 2 zippered dtivo dsr704 subbed. 
Thanks Drew


----------

